# Academy Sports in Athens, Ga. has GOSM big block Stainless Steel Smokers



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello fellow smokers,

     Not too long ago, several of our smokers were looking for the GOSM big block stainless steel smokers. Well, I found them today at the Sports Academy in Athens, Ga. The smoker on display is not the dual wall but it is the SS and a big block. I'm not sure but I think the price was around $150. If it's still an itch, you may get it scratched at Academy. Good luck!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 8, 2010)

We have and Academy in Jax here that just opened up. I'll buy one if they have it. If I can't use it I know some folks that could. Thanks Bill for the heads up.


----------



## arwes (Oct 13, 2010)

We've got an Academy in West Monroe, LA.  I'll try my best to get over there after church tonight and take some pics if they have any in stock.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 13, 2010)

If that price is correct, it is one great steal for a big block.


----------



## arwes (Oct 13, 2010)

Measurements on the one at my Academy are 36"x16"x16".  So I'll probably be buying a Masterbuilt XL this weekend lol. :(


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 14, 2010)

The GOSM big block model 3605BGD measures at 21in x 29in. x 45.2in. According to the manufacturer's specs. It does not sound like a big block. This is not to say is is not a good smoker or a good price.


----------



## krivera1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was at my local Academy today.  They had the GOSM 3605GSS (Stainless Steel) for $180.  On Landmann's web site the 3605GD is $383, so this is pretty smokin' hot!

They also had a Smoke Hollow 30160G for $100 (the same one is $178 on Amazon).  

Pretty amazing prices to be sure - I was considering to buy a GOSM Big Block (3605BGD) from Landmann for $300, but now I'm not so sure.  A rep from an online dealer for Smoke Hollow smokers told me that Academy will be getting the bigger Smoke Hollow 44248G this spring - he said that unit will retail for around $300.  I'm thinking that Academy could possibly have it for much less - may be worth the wait.

I think these are much better deals than the dual-door model at Lowe's for ~$150.


----------



## krivera1 (Feb 4, 2011)

I went to Academy today.  They now showed the GOSM 3605SS on clearance for $148.  I decided that I'd pick one up at that price.  When I rang-out at the front it came up as $118.  Wow, what a steal!  Hell of a smoker at that price!

Maybe if you have an Academy near you you may also come across a similar deal.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 4, 2011)

Now that's what I call a super deal! Hope your really enjoy your new smoker.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats that's a great buy wish we had an Academy Sports somewhere close that I could try to get that kinda deal


----------

